
Help Me Solve a Mystery: Who Is Behind the SimpliVity CEO's Fake Account? - TouchTheFuzzy
https://twitter.com/DoronKempel
======
TouchTheFuzzy
I've been told it's run by someone who works for one of SimpliVity's
competitors, possible Nutanix, but I have nothing solid right now. If you look
at the tweets and profile, it's clearly not Doron's actual account. Tweet me
at @dylanljmartin if you want to talk on Twitter.

